# 5x5 Speedsolve: January 26, 2007



## pjk (Jan 26, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) D R' F' R d' L' u2 L b2 D' l B u' B' r D' l d D2 F' b r2 B' D B2 L2 B u' R f d' l2 r U' u' f b R2 l2 f D2 u2 R2 D' d2 L2 r2 D2 b d2 B2 r D' r2 f' r2 D' l' r f2
2) B2 b r2 f l2 b u B' l2 R u' b B' d2 l2 B2 D2 d2 f R2 L' d' l' b U' B2 u' F2 b2 L2 U2 B2 r F u2 r2 D2 U' B' u' U' B F' R' u' b f' d b2 F2 L2 r u' f2 u2 b r2 u U' l'
3) D2 U2 f' R' d2 l2 f' d D2 L U2 r2 l' u2 B' u l' r2 f' l' F U R' D' u L' d B d2 F d' l R2 d2 b2 r2 F r2 l' U2 L' r' f' F' R b2 U B2 R F' R' F' l f2 L' F R' B2 L l2
4) f2 R' l u2 r' f' U' B2 U2 f' L2 r' f' R2 l F' U2 b2 r' D' R2 B f2 u D2 b2 U r b2 l d2 r2 f b r L U' R' f2 d b L' b R2 D2 L2 b2 F' L' f2 L2 r' B l b r2 b R' F' B'
5) R' l2 U2 f' b r B u' l2 D2 R' D2 b2 f' l2 F2 l2 F r2 d l2 u' l2 R d2 B' f' L' D' l' d b F' D F B2 d' b u l B2 D2 b L' d2 r' F' L' u B' l2 d2 l2 u' f F2 l B R2 B'


----------



## Kare (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: K?re Krig
Average: 3:30,08
Times: 3:28,28 (3:46,96) 3:23,91 3:38,06 (3:18,72)


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 2:29.77
Times: 2:29.86, 2:29.75, (2:29.50), (2:34.89), 2:29.69

How consistent 

To AvGalen, yah I couldn't stand you beating me at Dutch Open


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 28, 2007)

Someone has been practising  

I will post my times soon, but you are now definately WAY faster!


----------



## FrankMorris (Jan 30, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 1:55.98
Times: (2:02.19), (1:49.59), 1:55.22, 1:58.05, 1:54.69


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 1, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 3.31.01
Times: 3.32.61, (3.19.48), 3.24.08, (3.37.80), 3.36.33

Just above average. On big cubes, my first attempt is always slow, my second solve is always fast (good concentration), and then my times get worse and worse (losing concentration)


----------

